# AEP BIG bass tactics?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, Ill admit it: I have AEP fever!

I have never been able to develop a pattern for AEP bass. Each trip it seems like different lures/presentations are preferred. So, I was thinking about a few things that I have never tried on the AEP ponds, and Im curious how others have caught their AEP PIGS.

One of the first things that Im going to try this year is a Rat-L-Trap. I almost never use Traps in clear water, and that is probably why I have never tried them at AEP. Has anyone removed some BBs from a trap to make it less noisy? Im thinking that aggressive pre-spawn bass might find them interesting. Im especially interested in fishing them on the ponds with a lot of shallow (under 10) submerged grass. Ive had good success throwing them over submerged grass, letting the trap hit the grass, ripping them out of the grass with a few cranks, letting them fall back to the grass, and repeat. The bite almost always comes at the instant the trap is pulled from the grass. Anyone try this at AEP?

Ive never fished a swimbait, but Im going to give them a shot at AEP. Swimbaits have a reputation for catching BIG fish in clear water, and that is exactly what Im looking to do. Im thinking that they might be deadly when fished around deep submerged wood. Im not sure how to fish a swimbait, but I guess (like anything else) they would be most effective when bounced off structure. Anyone try swimbaits at AEP?


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

If you want a Rat L Trap type bait without the noise, take a look at Ambush Lures Stealth Diver. It has a lipless crank design without the rattle. It also has the Flo-Thru technology that Ambush is known for which allows water to pass through the lure making a feel like fleeing baitfish.

Give it a look. 

I throw them in clear water and the Rattl'N in stained/dirty water.

www.ambushlures.com

WAR


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

I certainly have a bad case of the FEVER. I've been sitting here for weeks soaking up all the AEP reports, itchin to get down there and fish. 

For Pit Lakes ,we(just my family and a couple friends) always use spinners (Mepps mostly, but a friend of my Dad, got some hogs on a simple beetle spin) and weighless 6in or bigger rubber worms(always in dark colors). The spinners work great for zipping across the weed beds, while letting a big old worm slowly drop into the deeper holes and just twitching it on the way down, its a good 1 - 2 punch.

Bigger lakes - ie Lake D, C, Q etc I use spinners and texas rigged worms. My Dad liked small crankbaits(which got him some real nice hogs), but he doesn't fish that often preferring to watch his grandkids. But more often than artificial I use minnows and nightcrawlers, it gives you a more diversified fish option, bass, cats, crappies, gills etc.

I have never found any pattern that works in the midday sun, I can get the little ones but not the hogs. I can still see those hogs cruising the beds, I throw the whole tackle box at em and they just laugh at me. LOL when I lay down to sleep I can still see them cruisin along. Well that's my report, but I think the beauty of AEP is in the versitility. So many lakes, so many different styles, structures. You got me so excited I'm just rambling on.....maybe see you down there


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I will give the Ambush Lures Stealth Diver a try.

I have seen them at Bass Pro, but always thought they looked goofy..But, I guess most lures look goofy until you nail a few fish!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a small Rebel jointed minnow that I have caught most of my bigger bass on from AEP. Its only a 3 or 3.5 inch stick bait but it works great over there. I dont know the name of the color but it looks like a golden shiner and the lakes that I fish over there are full of golden shiners so I assume that is why that bait works so well. The biggest one I've got so far was 22.5"


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Need just a few baits to entice the baddist AEP bass that swim

1. Floating Sticks 
Silver/black, Gold/back or Blue Silver floating Rapala or A.C. SHiner. 
or Chuggers!!! 
A few freinds of mine go against the grain and use the chart./orange ones and do well  Jerk and pause works good now and as the water warms pissin them off by popping and slashing more. The 2 or 3 treble hook models. The suspend strips are handy or sometimes I will put 1 piece of snapshot above the line to make stay down a bit. Take spare thin wire treble hooks because youll need em some days. Easier then removing a set from another bait and reshaping a hook is bad news when your fishing for hogs!! My #1 bait for AEP

2. Big Plastics 
Flippin/swimming tubes, Big Worms, Creatures, Flukes, Sluggos 
colors should be natural. 

3. Single/Willowleaf spinner bait Silver or Gold (Horizon or Terminator)

Never had the balls to fish a rattletrap over there.  In some of the darker lakes you might do well. Def. stay with the natural finishes. I like the Cordell traps better. They are lighter and have less off a nocking and more of a feeding type sound. I am sure folks use em and they produce in alot of areas but really doesnt make sense to user in gin clear water. I have caught some of my biggest pre spawn LM on traps sooo :B getcha some!!!

Mitch


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

As someone mentioned below....a Terminator IN-Line spinner will be a savior if you catch a windy day esp. if your float tubing. Never leave home without em.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

The two biggest bass that I have taken at aep have been on 5" senkos. They came on smoke/purple color and pumpkinseed. I have also caught some big bass down there on black berkley power lizards and floating jointed rapalas. I hope this helps. My personal best at aep is 22.5 inches, soon to be 23 or 24 I hope!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I have the fever bad too. I'm going down for the day on Friday. Can't wait. I agree with gummy on the senkos. I also like top water down there. I'll let you know how Friday goes.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Preaching to the choir about the Senkos. Ive caught a 6Lber and several other 4+ fish on 5 black senkos in the AEP ponds. I got a bag of the 6 senkos (they are huge and almost .5 in dia) for some AEP monsters this year.

Im trying to hold out until the first week of May, but Ive got the fever bad and might just pull the trigger and go the weekend after Easter.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Where did you get the 6" Senkos?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I bought the 6ers from Dixie Marine here in Fairfield.

You can find them all here: http://yamamoto.baits.com/cgi-bin/order/

I just noticed that they also make a 7 senkonow that is a BIG hunk of plastic!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We are headed down Saturday......hopefully we can find the bass. We are trying a new pond. Our buddy caught a seven pounder from this pond that we are going to try. Not sure what he was using.....Myself I like to use plastic's. Wacky-Worm, Senko, and Sinking Salty Shad from Case. I love Case plastic's. The water is very clear and we like to sight cast. Using plastic's doesn't seem to spook the bass as much as a hard-body lure. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I have used those 7 in senkos fishing out in California, that is quite a big bait. The 6 in sounds kind of intriguing.


----------

